# Converting Garage to Bedroom



## cibula11 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am considering making our roughly 300 sq ft single car attached into a bedroom and 1/2 bath.  There is no current access from the garage to the house and it sits about 2 1/2 ft lower than the house.  The garage appears to sit on a concrete slab which has a few small cracks on the outside.  We would most likely need to raise the floor a few inches and build a new one.  

Any concerns with garage converts that I would need to know before considering this further?  I didn't know if anyone who was well versed in building codes could enlighten me before I go to our building inspector.


----------



## woodchuck (Jul 26, 2009)

cibula11 said:


> I am considering making our roughly 300 sq ft single car attached into a bedroom and 1/2 bath.  There is no current access from the garage to the house and it sits about 2 1/2 ft lower than the house.  The garage appears to sit on a concrete slab which has a few small cracks on the outside.  We would most likely need to raise the floor a few inches and build a new one.
> 
> Any concerns with garage converts that I would need to know before considering this further?  I didn't know if anyone who was well versed in building codes could enlighten me before I go to our building inspector.



When I did mine we had to:
Level the concrete by pouring more concrete because it was slightly sloped to allow it to drain.

Ours had Sheetrock which we removed in order to put insulation in the walls.Here in Alabama the walls and ceilings in garages are not insulated. We also had to have insulation blown in the attic. 

Ours was lower like yours which enabled me to put a return air register in the wall to the crawl space to heat and cool it without using a window unit. 

We already had a door off the kitchen to the garage. And a back exit and added sliding glass doors to the outside and a fireplace on the new wall.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 26, 2009)

cibula11 said:


> I am considering making our roughly 300 sq ft single car attached into a bedroom and 1/2 bath.



I'd be wondering about providing water supply and drain piping in that garage.

Does Alabama have a "frost line"?  That is, in the winter is there a depth that the ground normally freezes to?  Or are freezing temperatures in winter more the exception than the rule where you live?


----------



## GBR (Jul 27, 2009)

You also need heat, light and ventilation. An egress (escape) window is required, with minimum size per your local code enforcement. You need a 3' wide hallway or room to access the bedroom from in the house. The window installed has to be 3' minimum to the overhead electrical service. And 3' minimum from a gas meter. Service panel cannot be in a bathroom. Smoke detectors required inside and outside bedroom in adjoining hall. Arc fault service interrupter (AFCI) required for bedroom. Minimum space for bath fixtures and a vent required (fan or opening window).   

http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuil...code-violations-emergency-egress-windows.aspx

http://www.codecheck.com/cc/pg07_08building.html

 Be safe, G


----------



## tmhremodel (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with "GBR" as all that is great advice, also be sure to get a permit... You can get a home owners permit and that will require you adhereing to local codes and inspections, however it is best this way because if you ever sell and want to include the new room as part of the overall square footage, you "legally" can't unless the new build was permitted..

mike


----------

